# Exam Weekend



## Road Guy (Oct 25, 2017)

For those of you who are relatively new or infrequent posters (less than 50 posts) we (I) will close the board Friday and through the weekend to keep the test administration company from having to nose around too much and be the irritating little shits that they are.. the rest of you don't do anything stupid...

&amp; good luck on your exams!!!!!!!  The correct answers are:

A

B

C

or
D


----------



## Voomie (Oct 25, 2017)

When in doubt, guess and you'll buy yourself 6 additional minutes to struggle on another problem.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mohican (Oct 25, 2017)

That weird feeling when you know you'd be poked by some one who doesn't have any business with you whatsoever!!


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 25, 2017)

also the best (serious) advice I can give you all is that if you read through a question and do not immediately know how to answer it skip it and move on (just don't F up your scantron in the process) but this will save you a ton of time at the end to work on that odd nomograph problem that looks scary but is really easy..


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 25, 2017)

units, units, units!!!!!  make sure to check the units!!  did I remember to say pay close attention to the units in the problem.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2017)

.


----------



## Voomie (Oct 25, 2017)

snickerd3 said:


> units, units, units!!!!!  make sure to check the units!!  did I remember to say pay close attention to the units in the problem.


Don't forget unit conversions and easy formulas that you forget like area of a circle.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie (Oct 25, 2017)

snickerd3 said:


> units, units, units!!!!!  make sure to check the units!!  did I remember to say pay close attention to the units in the problem.


Don't forget unit conversions and easy formulas that you forget like area of a circle.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 26, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Oct 26, 2017)

Good luck test takers.  Upon your return to the board remember your NDA, resist the urge to ask fellow engineers specific problems etc.  Do feel free to spam away.


----------



## Voomie (Oct 26, 2017)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Good luck test takers.  Upon your return to the board remember your NDA, resist the urge to ask fellow engineers specific problems etc.  Do feel free to spam away.


More spam is a higher likelihood of passing. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## John QPE (Oct 26, 2017)

When in doubt, use Mannings


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Oct 26, 2017)

John QPE said:


> When in doubt, use Mannings


Mannings is no good in the case of soils.  NO BUENO!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Oct 26, 2017)

BRING ON THE SPAM!!!!!


----------



## txjennah PE (Oct 26, 2017)

I'm so ready for this to be over with!  Any multiple test takers here?  Second time for me


----------



## Voomie (Oct 26, 2017)

txjennah said:


> I'm so ready for this to be over with!  Any multiple test takers here?  Second time for me [emoji3]


And last time for sure! Good luck!


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## engineerdude123 (Oct 26, 2017)

txjennah said:


> I'm so ready for this to be over with!  Any multiple test takers here?  Second time for me


took me two times to pass.  going in there the second time you know exactly what to expect and also know what weak points you had for the first go.  assuming you took care of those weaknesses you should kill it this time around.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 26, 2017)

Good luck, all exam takers! Kick that P.E. exam's behind!

And yes, SPAM! Trust me, it's fun and helps pass the time.


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 26, 2017)

vhab49 said:


> BRING ON THE SPAM!!!!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Oct 26, 2017)

Waiting for test to be over!  @txjennah I am a second timer too!


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer (Oct 26, 2017)

Voomie said:


> Don't forget unit conversions and easy formulas that you forget like area of a circle.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


When stuck, also try thinking like a high schooler. After taking EET simulation exam I was amazed at how many problems I missed that just needed basic geometry to solve for the leg of a triangle or an angle within a triangle as opposed to some complex equation or series of equations to solve for a certain variable.


----------



## ptatohed (Oct 26, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> For those of you who are relatively new or infrequent posters (less than 50 posts) we (I) will close the board Friday and through the weekend to keep the test administration company from having to nose around too much and be the irritating little shits that they are.. the rest of you don't do anything stupid...
> 
> &amp; good luck on your exams!!!!!!!  The correct answers are:
> 
> ...




RG, just please leave EB access for some test takers.  @Hemi79 and I need to know the pencil color ASAP!  I expect the pencil color to be reported within the first 10 minutes of lunch break Eastern time.     Maybe sooner, if someone finishes the AM early.


----------



## PowerStroke79_PE (Oct 26, 2017)

ptatohed said:


> RG, just please leave EB access for some test takers.  @Hemi79 and I need to know the pencil color ASAP!  I expect the pencil color to be reported within the first 10 minutes of lunch break Eastern time.     Maybe sooner, if someone finishes the AM early.


LMAO, well i know the rules, thats for sure. I will gladly take in this responsibility.    but your getting ahead of yourself @ptatohed, the color came to me in a dream, i saw the future. Its gonna be black. You might as well run your debit card now......


----------



## ptatohed (Oct 26, 2017)

Hemi79 said:


> LMAO, well i know the rules, thats for sure. I will gladly take in this responsibility.    but your getting ahead of yourself @ptatohed, the color came to me in a dream, i saw the future. Its gonna be black. You might as well run your debit card now......


ptatohed's (mostly reliable) Pencil Color Prediction Theory   [SIZE= 36px]&gt;[/SIZE]   Hemi79's Premonition.


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer (Oct 26, 2017)

Too bad the bet isn't about when scores will be released...we'd be able to use our PERT equation to find the weighted average.


----------



## Jbone27 PE (Oct 26, 2017)

Get a good nights rest. Knock out some easy questions first as a confidence builder.

Good Luck Examinees. Spam ya later!


----------



## utilityeng (Oct 26, 2017)

Having steak tacos and a Blue Moon at the hotel right now. My typical bedtime is around midnight. Gonna be tough to hit the hay early tonight!


----------



## txjennah PE (Oct 26, 2017)

Voomie said:


> And last time for sure! Good luck!
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Thank you so much!!


----------



## txjennah PE (Oct 26, 2017)

engineerdude123 said:


> took me two times to pass.  going in there the second time you know exactly what to expect and also know what weak points you had for the first go.  assuming you took care of those weaknesses you should kill it this time around.


Thanks! Yes I focused on the topics that I did poorly on in the first round.  I'm always relieved to hear of others who didn't pass on the first try either.


----------



## txjennah PE (Oct 26, 2017)

vhab49 said:


> Waiting for test to be over!  @txjennah I am a second timer too!


Woot woot!  We got this!!!  I can't wait to have my life back in the evenings and weekends!


----------



## PowerStroke79_PE (Oct 26, 2017)

Lets get it done Boyz and Grilz!!!


----------



## envirotex (Oct 26, 2017)

utilityeng said:


> Having steak tacos and a Blue Moon at the hotel right now. My typical bedtime is around midnight. Gonna be tough to hit the hay early tonight!


The best beer you ever had will be tomorrow afternoon...Sweet dreams and good luck!


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 27, 2017)

Answers are:

A

B

A

C

A

D

A

B

A

repeat


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Oct 27, 2017)

Someone needs to report @matt267 PE to NCEES.  Clearly he got hold of the answer key for each discipline out there.


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 27, 2017)

Yeah, it's the universal master answer key.


----------



## Voomie (Oct 27, 2017)

It worked for me!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 27, 2017)

matt267 PE said:


> Yeah, it's the universal master answer key.


Don't lie matt. This is how you really filled out your scantron, isnt' it?


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 27, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Don't lie matt. This is how you really filled out your scantron, isnt' it?


And I still passed!!


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Oct 27, 2017)

Considering how today has started, I'm with Sean on this one.


----------



## Voomie (Oct 27, 2017)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Considering how today has started, I'm with Sean on this one.


Make that 2 of us. Everyone seems to have an emergency that needs taken care of right away for their 8am meeting on Monday. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 27, 2017)

aghhh my calculator died!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 27, 2017)

I should NOT have eaten dinner at that taco truck last night!!!!!!!

ldman:


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 27, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> I should NOT have eaten dinner at that taco truck last night!!!!!!!
> 
> ldman:


What, you wanted a repeat of National Taco Day??


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 27, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> What, you wanted a repeat of National Taco Day??


Joking. During exam day, it's fun to try and figure out what "oh $hit" moments some of the examinees are going through. Or even better, have experienced themselves.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 27, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Joking. During exam day, it's fun to try and figure out what "oh $hit" moments some of the examinees are going through. Or even better, have experienced themselves.


Ah, I see. Yep, there are definitely some good stories out there. My best is just the fact that apparently a CrossFit convention was going on directly outside of the exam room. All afternoon, there was random (and yet somewhat regular) indiscernible shouting going on outside.


----------



## User1 (Oct 27, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> Ah, I see. Yep, there are definitely some good stories out there. My best is just the fact that apparently a CrossFit convention was going on directly outside of the exam room. All afternoon, there was random (and yet somewhat regular) indiscernible shouting going on outside.


that would have been terrible. one of the test centers I took ARE exams at was next to a fitness center and I'm pretty sure someone just dropped huge weights against the floor/wall over and over again.


----------



## Jbone27 PE (Oct 27, 2017)

Not the craziest but my exam did get a late start. They delayed it due to an accident causing a huge traffic jam. 75% of us beat the traffic though and just sat there staring at the exam book for an hour in silence. Made for a long day as well. 

So glad I'm done with it.


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 27, 2017)

"What do you mean there's an afternoon session?"


----------



## P-E (Oct 27, 2017)

matt267 PE said:


> "What do you mean there's an afternoon session?"


It's called happy hour.


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 27, 2017)

P-E said:


> It's called happy hour.


I'm not sure if everyone was happy.


----------



## P-E (Oct 28, 2017)

matt267 PE said:


> I'm not sure if everyone was happy.


I am.  Sam I am.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 29, 2017)

I was drunk... the day my mom... got out of prison...


----------



## MGX (Oct 30, 2017)

I rolled the dice and had sushi for lunch.....the Fudgie moment did not occur.


----------

